# Florida roofers



## Plazmickad

Hi gals and guys. I have a full set of the books needed to get your Florida roofing license . They are tabbed and highlighted to point out key features of the exam asking only $350 . They were 1200 . This year's addition. New sets won't come out for 3more years at least code reg.


----------



## hdavis

Needs to be moved to the for sale section


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Plazmickad said:


> They are tabbed and highlighted to point out key features of the exam asking only $350 .


I'd hit the multiplier on that and go with $700.

But, of course, I'm not a roofer in Florida, either. Lol


----------

